# Do clones need to be cut in flowering stage?



## cmbajr (Jul 2, 2012)

Sorry i meant vegetative stage...any ways I was wondering because I'm getting girl scout cookie strain seeds because iv heard so much hype about them so I just have to grow it and try them out... But one problem is their $168 dollar seeds and I think their just regular sex and if I have to cut the clone before It flowered how will I know which clone to cut?a friend told me they need to be cut during vegetation... Or do I cut clones from them all keep them labeled which plant they came off of and which ever ones flower keep that clone and clone for decades? Yes this question sounds stupid but iv never cloned before and seeds for $168 your sure as shit I'm cloning these bastards...


----------



## Serial Violator (Jul 2, 2012)

You can cut clones during the flowering stage but they will take longer to root. you could do them 12-12 from seed and within 30 days they would of shown sex and then put them back in to veg for as long as you like


----------



## jiggastafarian (Jul 2, 2012)

what i do is take clones before putting them into flower and make sure i associate clones with what plant they were taken from. that way when i force sex i can continue to flower with what ends up female and dispose of the males and the clones that came from them. i know a lot of other people turn around and throw a plant back into veg but ive never liked doing that. once the males are weeded out you can continue to pull clones freely from any of them large enough to do so or turn one into an actual mother. 

this is just what works for me.


----------



## Clown Baby (Jul 2, 2012)

cut a clone of each one before you flower them.

Keep everything labeled. Once the mothers flower and show sex, you keep the female mothers and their corresponding clones.
If you were smart, you'd keep a good male, too. And make your own seeds, to prevent paying another $160..

Why is this posted in advanced cultivation?


----------



## iCanadianGrower (Jul 2, 2012)

GSC was clone only i thought.. I think you might be getting ripped off.. Someone correct me if im wrong.. I thought there wasnt GSC seeds


----------



## frankpetersen (Jul 2, 2012)

if u dont mind waiting weeks for your clone to start growing do it the stupid way like they suggest or take them before flower..thats the correct way..


----------



## ROFLhacks (Jul 3, 2012)

dont cut clones from a flowering plant it make retard plants, its not very fun I've done it several times.


----------



## diamondjackdallas (Jul 5, 2012)

can you take a plant cutting (clone) and use regular sunlight or do i need a special room/light for cloning?


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 5, 2012)

I love the cookies! I have a momma going right now cant wait till she matures. yummy...


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 5, 2012)

ROFLhacks said:


> dont cut clones from a flowering plant it make retard plants, its not very fun I've done it several times.


monster clones they are called. and they make the best moms for the simple fact that they are like retards... They take twice as long to root, but once they do start to veg again they branch out like a frickn vine of death lol.. wish I hadsome pics of my last mommas its kinda cool looking..


----------



## mike91sr (Jul 6, 2012)

Yea, seeds of an extremely coveted clone-only strain? Good luck..What's the other parent?


ps. just me or is the advanced section no different that the general section anymore?


----------



## Cajun Grower (Jul 6, 2012)

like evrything else depends on the strain i took the 2 lower branches off a blue lemon thai 3rd week of actual budding and and rooted them enuff to transplant in 7 days never had anything else tht roots tht fast clones i took b4 flower same thing 7 days nice root balls ! js almost every strains different


----------



## Cajun Grower (Jul 6, 2012)

nah its not just you i see it everywhere on here doesnt seem like anybody knows where to post specific questions !


----------



## OldGrowAddict (Jul 6, 2012)

A single week more waiting for roots when cloning during flowering? AND a plant that is more bushy! AND a plant you already know the potency of! I want!

What is the downside?
Re-vegging and blooming again sounds like a good idea if you only have plants in flower. In fact, I'll give it a go... why not? (seriously)


----------



## Topo (Jul 6, 2012)

Hey, some good points here from both sides of the argument. Good job folks! It may not be the most sophisticated topic for the "advanced" section, but I don't think it would be a true fit for the Newb section either.


----------



## squarefodder (Jul 9, 2012)

Check my sig for clones taken 3rd week of flower. Peat pellets/clonex/clone dome/nute soak, that's it. Some were rooted and thrown back into flower immediately and some are being "monster croped" and are on 18/6. The ones on 18/6 are growing branches where there were buds healthy but ugly.

its the link on the bottom. the top is outdoor grow.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jul 9, 2012)

Serial Violator said:


> You can cut clones during the flowering stage but they will take longer to root. you could do them 12-12 from seed and within 30 days they would of shown sex and then put them back in to veg for as long as you like


wrong.



Clown Baby said:


> cut a clone of each one before you flower them.
> Keep everything labeled. Once the mothers flower and show sex, you keep the female mothers and their corresponding clones.
> If you were smart, you'd keep a good male, too. And make your own seeds, to prevent paying another $160..Why is this posted in advanced cultivation?


complicated for a beginner. and you would need the original father and mother to make another cultivar.



frankpetersen said:


> if u dont mind waiting weeks for your clone to start growing do it the stupid way like they suggest or take them before flower..thats the correct way..


i didn't see any stupidity. only some creative thinking. this thread is a think tank and all ideas are relavant even if they're not on target.



ROFLhacks said:


> dont cut clones from a flowering plant it make retard plants, its not very fun I've done it several times.


wrong, and you obviously lie. show me pix of your retarded plants. pix...or it didn't happen.



diamondjackdallas said:


> can you take a plant cutting (clone) and use regular sunlight or do i need a special room/light for cloning?


cuttings need less light...see my pix



Cajun Grower said:


> like evrything else depends on the strain i took the 2 lower branches off a blue lemon thai 3rd week of actual budding and and rooted them enuff to transplant in 7 days never had anything else tht roots tht fast clones i took b4 flower same thing 7 days nice root balls ! js almost every strains different


i tend to disagree. why would strain make any differance? there are only two species used for hybridization and the propigation processes are identical. can you elaborate?



squarefodder said:


> Check my sig for clones taken 3rd week of flower. Peat pellets/clonex/clone dome/nute soak, that's it. Some were rooted and thrown back into flower immediately and some are being "monster croped" and are on 18/6. The ones on 18/6 are growing branches where there were buds healthy but ugly.its the link on the bottom. the top is outdoor grow.


i will look into your grow. i've only ever taken cuttings from flowering plants about 7-14 days into flower and the results turned out pretty cool. not a big yield...it was just an experiment ...little personal buds i called them. the strain was Pineapple Express i think.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jul 9, 2012)

the aerocloners are on the floor. cuttings need less light in part i think because the plant is in survival mode. it needs to make roots before it can make anything else. the big fan leaves i sometimes cut back back by a third to lessen the stress on the cutting to hydrate all that surface area. i never waited more than 10-14 days for the whole 25 cuttings to make enough roots to survive on their own....edit: i also never used any rooting hormone. the plant makes it's own. my survival rate was about 95%...


----------



## squarefodder (Jul 9, 2012)

Bud sticks is what I have now  like I said before, I took clones in3rd week of flower and let em grow roots, then put em back in flower. Now I have short bud sticks Hehe. I actually crossed two of those clones with pollen from a desirable indica dom male. They are both producing seeds. 

I have 8 clones that are on 18/6 and they are starting to grow branches and strange leaves. I see why people call it monster cropping, they are ugly. 

I traditionally take cuttings pre flower and cultivate normal looking plants . However that may change if the current monster crop produces more bud than normal. We shall see....and even then.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 9, 2012)

yah, idk where you're getting gsc seeds at because at the moment, there is no such thing as it's a clone only strain...

i do know that cannaventure seeds is working on a girl scout cookies strain.. i think they maybe doing fem's or s1's of it, as well as a cross or two, and i heard of another breeder who is definitely doing s1's of the gsc's, but i can't remember the breeders name, and they're still a month or so out from what i was reading over on cannazon..


----------



## dozer777 (Jul 10, 2012)

I took 18 clones off my best purple kush 3 weeks into flowering. It did take them a bit to get rooted. They look like a reveg going. I think they are going to be nice though. Got 16 going but, now down to 14. Keeping the best only. Going to do a bunch of lst on them after next transplant into 3gl pots.


----------



## Serial Violator (Jul 11, 2012)

dannyboy602 said:


> wrong.
> 
> complicated for a beginner. and you would need the original father and mother to make another cultivar.
> 
> ...


Hows what i said "wrong"


----------



## lime73 (Jul 11, 2012)

reggaerican said:


> monster clones they are called. and they make the best moms for the simple fact that they are like retards... They take twice as long to root, but once they do start to veg again they branch out like a frickn vine of death lol.. wish I hadsome pics of my last mommas its kinda cool looking..


I got one 

MONSTER CLONE...

yah they start growing retarded when they revert back to veg but then Bam!!! crazy branching....
 first to root from veg and flowered plantsall the little ones together....funny as all the monster cuttings actually rooted before the reg cuttings from veg. but i like to try and see for myself.


Who's saying not to take cuttings during flowering???


----------



## cmbajr (Jul 13, 2012)

Clown Baby said:


> cut a clone of each one before you flower them.
> 
> Keep everything labeled. Once the mothers flower and show sex, you keep the female mothers and their corresponding clones.
> If you were smart, you'd keep a good male, too. And make your own seeds, to prevent paying another $160..
> ...


I posted it in advanced cultivation because cloning to me seems like an advanced marijuana growing stage kind of like super cropping or topping... I don't know it just don't seem like a beginners thing to clone since when I was taught I watched and took alotof mental notes but he said to cut the clones in veg stage...


----------



## cmbajr (Jul 13, 2012)

iCanadianGrower said:


> GSC was clone only i thought.. I think you might be getting ripped off.. Someone correct me if im wrong.. I thought there wasnt GSC seeds



Yeah I read more about them and their clone only and people want $60 for a clone which I'm thinking about taking but I can get the money up front... But yes that whole website is a complete rip off...


----------



## Huel Perkins (Jul 14, 2012)

I can't believe no one has mentioned just leaving the plant in veg until it shows it's sex naturally without being forced my a 12/12 photoperiod. Can no one determine sex without forcing a plant into flowering anymore?


----------



## frankpetersen (Jul 22, 2012)

Serial Violator said:


> You can cut clones during the flowering stage but they will take longer to root. you could do them 12-12 from seed and within 30 days they would of shown sex and then put them back in to veg for as long as you like


U do not know what your talking about..u ever put a plant back in2 veg after flowering? They don't grow..
they don't do anything...just sit there 4 months..no thanks..I'll take my clone BEFORE flower..ty


----------

